# Akadama



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

Has anybody here ever used akadama as a substrate for growing plants? I've been reading about it in a Spanish forum and those guys swear by it.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have no idea what that is? Do you have a pic of it or know what it's made out of or anything?


----------



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

It seems that it is used to plant bonsai trees and that it's clay based.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There is some info on it on the net. Here is one guy who started using it: James' Planted Tank - Akadama - Substrate On The Cheap


----------

